# I am waiting to get my deposit.



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

At a 24-hour supermarket beside a oil station, I went to buy something, and had some empty bottles to return.

Someone was putting his bottles at a machine, so I waited.

While waiting for my turn, an employee came up to me and asked if I needed any help there. How can I answer?

"En tarvitse. Odotellan palauta tyhjä pulloja" (?)


----------



## Hakro

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> "En tarvitse. Odottelen palauttaakseni / että voin palauttaa tyhjä pulloja".


----------



## Katogato

Vai olisiko "että voin palauttaa tyhjiä pulloja".


----------



## Hakro

Katogato said:


> Vai olisiko "että voin palauttaa tyhjiä pulloja".


Aivan oikein.


----------

